# Just if you don't know how



## johan (29/8/15)

Re-wrapping any battery:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/8/15)

johan said:


> Re-wrapping any battery:



Thanks @johan just received the clear ones from FT. about 2bucks per 100 working quite well.Funny how when I reply to you I feel like a Guinness afterwards.Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Thanks @johan just received the clear ones from FT. about 2bucks per 100 working quite well.Funny how when I reply to you I feel like a Guinness afterwards.Cheers



... and just in case you didn't know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/8/15)

I tried the flame and that did not work well for me - epic fail in fact. Then HRH's hairblower, which was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

johan said:


> ... and just in case you didn't know
> 
> View attachment 34700


makes you poop black as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> makes you poop black as well



Only if you don't like it and/or being nasty to girls .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

